# The official "Put up or shut up" thread



## inTempus

Hehe, thanks for stopping by.

So...

How many threads have we had to endure where we hear two or three different parties go back and forth about how great one body/lens/combo is so much better than the other?  How many times have we been told the one brand can't compete with another brand?

How many times have you wanted to see the work of someone who is adamant that their manufacturer of choice produces far better hardware than yours?  

We all know it's not the .7th of a point better DXO rating that makes a good image, right?  It's the photographer!

How many of us believe, as I do, that Canon, Sony, Nikon, Olympus, Pextax, etc. all make modern and highly capable bodies and all these minute details and bickering about DXO this and DPReview that means so little in the grand scheme of things?

Here's your chance people.  Don't tell us how good your hardware is, let's see some recent shots of your work.  Tell us about the body, the lens, the settings, conditions, etc.  Pic something that showcases great color, sharp focus, great contrast.

This is a photography forum, right?  Let's see'em!

Here are a couple of shots I've taken over the course of the last two weekends.

This one I took on Sunday of this week.







Camera:  Canon 5D Mark II
Lens:  17-40 f/4L
ISO: 100
Av: f/4
Tv: 1/1000
Flash:  Canon 580EXII
Conditions:  Sunny Sunday afternoon with partial cloud cover.  Great day over all.  The flash was handheld and camera left, pointing down toward the leaf.

This one I took two weekends ago at a festival:






Camera:  Canon 1D Mark III
Lens:  70-200 f/2.8L IS
ISO:  400
Av:  f/5
Tv:  1/160
Flash: None
Conditions:  Overcast day, the subject was under a structure out of direct sunlight.  The subject was also surrounded by lots of people.  I shot through two people standing on either side of me.

Those are the two most recent I have in my online port.  So lets see your most recent shots.  Let's hear what lens, body, setttings, etc. were used.  

*Disclaimer:*
This thread isn't intended for anyone in particular and isn't intended to call anyone out.  It's meant to be a good spirited thread to showcase your handiwork using your tools of choice.  Let's keep it good natured!

:thumbup:


----------



## Rekd

:clapping:

Both great shots, (love the border too). Great point as well!


----------



## ErectedGryphon

I'll play,

Many years ago when i was trekking through the Serengeti, I came upon this tiger and tigress, they were starring me down like I was their afternoon snack...



Oh, wait, sorry, this was in my kitchen ten minutes ago, and they wanted their cookies!








Camera: Canon 5D
Lens: 70-200 f/2.8L USM
ISO: 50
Av: f/2.8 @ 200mm
Tv: 1/125
Flash: Canon 580EX
Conditions: In doors, kitchen light on, bounce flash, kitty wanted cookie.







Camera: Canon 5D
Lens: 70-200 f/2.8L USM
ISO: 50
Av: f/2.8 @ 200mm
Tv: 1/125
Flash: Canon 580EX
Conditions: In doors, kitchen light on, bounce flash, kitty wanted cookie.



Post Processing on these with Adobe Lightroom 2.5; Cropped, Slightly Sharpend, and Slightly Detailed.

My second post this thread.


----------



## Derrel

Here you go Tim, this one's for you and MusicAle.
I have 3,108 images on pBase. I spent about 20 minutes cruising through my pages to pick some representative samples, shot with several different cameras, and with lenses made between 1967 and 2008. Some of these were made with manual focus lenses, some with AF. Most have had almost no Photoshop adjustments. Since Tim mentioned "recent" photos, I figured that since I began photography in 1973, and he began shooting about a year ago, that I would consider "recent" to be only the last five or six years, out of my 36 years behind the camera. 

I don't claim to be a great photographer, but I am a decent technician, and I have a very firm understanding of fill-flash, depth of field, focusing, studio flash, and the ability to get images that look right pretty much right off the CF card. I worked as a full-time professional portrait photographer about 20 years ago now, making my entire living from that for almost two years, as well as having shot a number of small-product photos for advertisements in national fishing magazines. I don't do "watermarks" on my images, and I have just under a million pBase page views from a site that I do not advertise or hype in any way. In 2005- 2007, I did a stint as a sports photographer for two area newspapers, shooting two to four assignments per week on prep and small-college sports.

Here's a sample of the types of photographic situations that I know how to handle,without effing up anything, or asking for advice from anybody else,or needing serious post work to rescue from the rubbish bin. I also have another 3,092 pictures on-line for people to make a judgement about my technical abilities and my photographic knowledge. Unlike some people, I have not been doing this "for a year", or "for six months", as two VERY prominent posters (both Canon users BTW) here have told me they've been involved in photography. I was 10 years old when I taught myself 35mm asjustable camra photogaphy

DSCF0306_1_CrocusBibble.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Macro shot of blooming crocus, using a single flash and mini-softbox, Tamron 90mm macro lens set to f/4.8 at ISO 100, using a Photoflex 6x6 inch mini-softbox held in my hand and hooked to camera with SC-17 remote cord. Automatically generated proof-no Photoshop needed. Feb 15,2005. Simulated sunlight on a cloudy,stormy day.

DSC_8386_web.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Football, running back, manual focus lens,1982-made 400mm f/3.5 ED lens on 2.7 MP Nikon D1. October, 2004. First football game I had shot in over 15 years. Check the gallery to see my manual focusing ability at 400mm.

early 1990's Chic Hairstyle.JPG photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Glamour headshot for on-site hair salon, shot in a 10x12 foot cubicle on FF 35mm. Speedotron studio light in cramped area. Shot in 1991. My on-location electronic flash lighting skills back when I was in my 20's. This photo still gets a lot of hits every day...odd.

IMG_1543_100 watt-second main.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Garage studio portrait, done with one softbox, two lights and a single reflector using two 20-year old Speedotron lights and a power pack I bought in 1987,when I was in college. EOS 5D at ISO 100. October 2007.

_DSC4648_Justin_sRGB.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Straight out of camera,demonstrating how to turn a gray background paper pure white, while also using a grid-equipped 11.5 inch reflector + diffuser+barndoors to produce a very subtle highlight on hair,eyebrow, and hands of subject who was a 13 year old boy allowed to just goof off in front of the camera. This is a four-light setup with MOST of the watt-seconds directed at the gray seamless paper to bring it up to white, and significantly less light on the subject in a technique known as key-shifting. This was shot with the Nikon D2x and 70-200 VR at 82mm, using the D2x with a very steep, custom tone curve loaded into the camera, which requires me to under-expose the image by 1.7 stops, but which will give the absolute maximum tonal range from highlights to shadow without the need for any post-procesing at all. The custom tone curves ar eloaded into the camera using Nikon Capture software with the camera connected directly to the computer, and the curves must be loaded before the shoot. Summer 2006, temporary studio set-up.
IMG_4012_Jenni_CROP_1600_BW_V1.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com

One-umbrella portrait done on my very first test session with a Speedotron D402 power pack and a D90 light head, both models of which I had received from eBay the day before,and had never used before used in my life. EOS 5D with 70-200 f/2.8 L-IS at f/7.1. Note the detail in the shot; look at the pores on her face--there has been no skin softening and no retouching on this, just a simple B&W conversion.

_DSC7059_Caitlin_1000.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Senior portrait shot using a a 20-year old Vivitar 285 flash unit held in my left hand and connected to the camera with an old Nikon SC-17 remote cord. Camera set to its lowest ISO setting of 200, and shutter at maximum synch speed of 1/250 second with Nikon D2x, using a 200mm f/2 VR lens set to f/4.5 to create a light,ethereal, late afternoon sunlight effect. If I would have owned a D40 body, I would have used it, and would have set the flash synch speed to around 1/800 using a "dumb" cord.  Manual flash determination.

DSCF2316_morning dew.JPG photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Ultra-closeup of rose leaves and morning dew. Fuji S2 Pro camera, Nikkor 45mm-P Nikkor lens and Kenko 20mm extension tube. Shot at f/6.7 at 1/90 second to minimize chance of mirror vibration, which begins in the S2 Pro at around 1/60 second.

_MG_5372_5D_135Tak at f5.6.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Asahi Optical Company Super-Takumar (aka Pentax, vintage 1965) 135mm f/3.5 lens shot on EOS 5D at f/5.6 at 1/320 second, to check lens bokeh and center to edge performance. Looks awesome seen full-sized. A great old lens on Canon's fabulous 5D sensor.

_DSC3718_BEST_704.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Girl's soccer, published newspaper shot. Late afternoon. First soccer game I ever photographed.

DSC_4897_D70web.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Girl's soccer, header, October 2005. 300mm f/2.8 AF-S Mark II on slow-focusing Nikon D70, which shoots pictures 1/3 second apart; either you get "it" or you miss "it" with the D70. A professional AF-S supertele on the D70 gives fast focus on the center AF bracket, but with the D70's slow frame rate, you get no second chances, which is not true with a fast camera like the D2x in High Speed Crop at 8.2 fps.

_DSC0173_sRGBb.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Pole vault shot done with D2x at 200mm but in High Speed Crop or 2.0x crop mode, the very first afternoon I bought the camera. 70-200VR lens, 1/5000 second at f/6.3 at ISO 640.

DSC_1265_725x.JPG photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Butterfly shot showing value of the Nikon D70's 1/500 top flash synch speed for shoe-mounted flash. Test session from first week I owned the D70. Has extensive caption explaining synchro-sunlight with a camera that can shoot flash at 1/500 in daylight during the summer.

R59-15A-Dana_Tri X1986.JPG photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Black and white, implied nudity. Nikon F Photomic FTn prism, Tri-X film, 1965 vintage 35mm f/2 O.C. Nikkor. Grainy, full-frame negative developed in Rodinol. Exposure around 1/15second at f/4. I was around 22 years old when I took this shot, and the camera was made in 1968.

DSCF5436_whimsical glassLg.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Whimsical glass. Straight out of camera image shot with a35mm f/2 AiS lens, bought in 1986, photo shot in March,2003 with Fuji S2 Pro d-slr. This was shot as a computer desktop photo.

_DSC0051_ccPROOF.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Use of tungsten white balance to render Christmas lights the right color. Use of 200mm f/2 VR lens to render ROUND out of focus highlights" test shots done on Canon 5D with Canon 70-200 f/2.8L-IS lens had horrible, football-shaped ellipsoidal highlights; the 200VR Nikkor renders out of focus highlights almost perfectly. One small umbrella with Nikon speedlight gelled with TN-A1 tungsten-balanceing gel, with flash tripped with pocket wizard. Ambient light exposure on background lights was stabilized by Vibration Reduction lens, and 1/30 second hand-held exposure was rock-steady on background lights.

_DSC3334_135DC-f3.2-7-46PM.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
My son on our back patio. Nikon D2x, Nikon 135mm f/2 AF Defocus Lens, 1993 lens, camera bought in 2005. Shows f/3.2 DOF of 135mm prime lens used at close range on DX sensor.

DSCF0268_Feb15_shower.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Fuji S2 Pro camera, 1993 Nikkor 35-70 3.3~4.5 $40 AF Nikkor, using flash to fill in shadows,almost seamlessly I might add, from brilliant sunlight streaming in through windows. Flash used, but it doesn't look like a flash shot. Manual flash determination.

DSC_1870_5July_2004.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
This photo was shot with a Nikon D70--one of a few cameras that will allow hot-shoe or pop-up flash to be synchronized at 1/500 second. This photo has a lengthy caption,detailing how to balance Tungsten light bulbs with large window-light, by elevating the ISO to 640,and using a 1/500 second shutter speed and a medium aperture of f/5.6 to make the tungsten bulbs appear "correct". This is a three-light source photograph that many people would manage to eff-up. Manual flash determination.


----------



## hchristensen

Okay,

Here is a recent one I took of a new prairie dog pup at the San Francisco Zoo.  He was pestering some of the other prairie dogs until one of them pestered back!  






Canon 40D
EF 100-400 F4.5-5.6L @ 400mm
no flash
1/1600 s @ f/5.6, ISO 640


----------



## Garbz

I love the idea of this thread. So I'll add some photos with nasty combinations that I am very happy with:





Nikon D200
Nikkor Ai-S 50mm f/1.2 (this is quite possibly the least sharp lens ever made seriously it has more CA than a lensbaby)
no flash, dark room
1/60th @ f/2.8, ISO200





Ready for it?
Canon Powershot SD850 IS
Can't remember the lens on this P&S but it's 17.3mm
1/1000th @ f/5.8, ISO 80


----------



## musicaleCA

Derrel said:


> Here you go Tim, this one's for you and MusicAle.



It's very much "musicale". It's an Italian word.

And, what heck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## decado

Canon Digital Rebel T1i (EOS 500D)
Canon 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM @ 70mm
ISO400 f4 1/60






Canon Digital Rebel T1i (EOS 500D)
Canon 18-55 f/3.5-5.6 IS @ 55mm
ISO100 f5.6 1/30





This one was my favorite shot when I was using a Sony Cybershot DSC-W150
Shot at 5mm f8 1/160 ISO100


----------



## joemc

Nikon D300 and the 70-200 vr f/2.8





Nikon D700 and the 70-200 vr f/2.8





Nikon D700 and the Nikkor 70-200 vr f/2.8 lens... No masking..effect made in camera taken about noon.


----------



## DennyCrane

Canon T1i, EFS 55-250mm




ISO 500
f/5.6
1/6 second




ISO 100
f/5.6
1/320 second


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

I'll stick with the animal theme:
Nikon D90
*Sigma *70-200 2.8
F/4
1/800
170mm
Cropped in PSE7 and run through the "auto fix" in PSE7.

Taken in bright sunlight @ approx. 1030 hrs. Awesome Bokeh for a "crap" lens.


----------



## inTempus

Good grief Derrel, you get an A+ for effort once again.  You turned a simple "post a couple of pics" thread into an essay.   

This picture blew me away:  DSCF0306_1_CrocusBibble.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com

No photoshop?  That's even more amazing.  I really need to get a macro lens, I keep seeing shots done with them that I would like to try.


----------



## inTempus

joemc said:


> Nikon D700 and the Nikkor 70-200 vr f/2.8 lens... No masking..effect made in camera taken about noon.


This one blows me away too.  Great composition and lighting.  The colors rock.


----------



## inTempus

Gryphon, that first cat shot is great.  I love the detail and colors.


----------



## inTempus

There are some great shots posted so far.  Thanks everyone, let's keep them coming!


----------



## inTempus

I do most of my shooting on the weekends.  Here's one from 3 weeks ago.  It was taken at a local antique tractor show.







Camera:  Canon 1D Mark III
Lens:  50mm f/1.2L
ISO:  100
Av:  f/5.6
Tv:  1/320
Flash:  None

It was a partially cloudy afternoon.  I took the shot around 3pm so the sun was starting to get low in the sky.


----------



## inTempus

Here's a "snap shot" taken at my son's first birthday party (mid-sept).  I didn't give it my usual treatments, this was shot in RAW, converted to a JPG in Lightroom and posted for the family.






Camera:  Canon 5D Mark II
Lens:  24-70 f/2.8L
ISO:  100
Av:  f/7.1
Tv:  1/30
Flash:  580EXII

The shot was taken at night in a darkly lit room with people standing all around.  I bounced the flash off the ceiling and walls surrounding my son sitting in his high chair.


----------



## PHILLIP MAC

I agree all the cameras are roughly the same, a body and a bit of glass, sometimes not even the glass.


----------



## PHILLIP MAC

And another. Canon 300mm 1.8 in Bolivia


----------



## inTempus

Here's a shot from my last model shoot this year taken Aug 30th.






Camera:  Canon 5D Mark II
Lens:  24-70 f/2.8L
ISO:  100
Av:  f/9
Tv:  1/80
Flash:  580EXII

This was taken in the same state park as the antique tractor show, just several weeks before the show.  My buddy was holding the flash for me.  I was crouching and he was standing to my right with the flash.


----------



## PHILLIP MAC

[url=http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.ph


----------



## Derrel

Hehe, thanks for stopping by.

So...

How many threads have we had to endure where we hear two or three different parties go back and forth about how great one body/lens/combo is so much better than the other? How many times have we been told the one brand can't compete with another brand?

How many times have you wanted to see the work of someone who is adamant that their manufacturer of choice produces far better hardware than yours? 

We all know it's not the .7th of a point better DXO rating that makes a good image, right? It's the photographer!

How many of us believe, as I do, that Canon, Sony, Nikon, Olympus, Pextax, etc. all make modern and highly capable bodies and all these minute details and bickering about DXO this and DPReview that means so little in the grand scheme of things?

Here's your chance people. Don't tell us how good your hardware is, let's see some recent shots of your work. Tell us about the body, the lens, the settings, conditions, etc. Pic something that showcases great color, sharp focus, great contrast.

This is a photography forum, right? Let's see'em!

Here are a couple of shots I've taken over the course of the last two weekends.

This one I took on Sunday of this week.



Camera: Canon 5D Mark II
Lens: 17-40 f/4L
ISO: 100
Av: f/4
Tv: 1/1000
Flash: Canon 580EXII
Conditions: Sunny Sunday afternoon with partial cloud cover. Great day over all. The flash was handheld and camera left, pointing down toward the leaf.

This one I took two weekends ago at a festival:

SNIPPED Photo, no need to post it again

Camera: Canon 1D Mark III

Disclaimer:
This thread isn't intended for anyone in particular and isn't intended to call anyone out. It's meant to be a good spirited thread to showcase your handiwork using your tools of choice. Let's keep it good natured!
__________________

1D MkIII | 5D MkII | 17-40 f/4L | 24-70 f/2.8L | 70-200 f/2.8L | 85 f/1.2L| 50 f/1.2L | Alien Bee's | Model Mayhem | Deviant | &#63743;

Please Visit: Kwanonians.com

InTempus,
   Looking at the text of your post and the multiple,specific references, it's clear your text directly addressed me,and my specific posts, as well as exaggerated the DXO Mark rating I mentioned of the Canon XTi at 15th place sensor-wise, versus a camera rated 5th. Your administer your own forum, Kwanonians,too,right?
   This is and was a clear "calling out" of me. Your protestations carry no weight with me. Can you spell disingenuous?


----------



## inTempus

Derrel said:


> InTempus,
> Looking at the text of your post and the multiple,specific references, it's clear your text directly addressed me,and my specific posts, as well as exaggerated the DXO Mark rating I mentioned of the Canon XTi at 15th place sensor-wise, versus a camera rated 5th. Your administer your own forum, Kwanonians,too,right?
> This is and was a clear "calling out" of me. Your protestations carry no weight with me. Can you spell disingenuous?


Now who is being too sensitive?  I wasn't calling you out on anything.  My DXO comment had nothing to do with any cite you've given.  It seems as though every single person on this forum and others links to DXO sensor reports or references the site.  They were doing it long before you got here and are still doing it.  There are hundreds of people who post daily to this forum, it's not just you.

Relax a little and try to have some fun.  I thought we buried this hatchet.  Stop looking for a fight where none exists.


----------



## Rekd

Derrel said:


> InTempus,
> Looking at the text of your post and the multiple,specific references, it's clear your text directly addressed me,and my specific posts, as well as exaggerated the DXO Mark rating I mentioned of the Canon XTi at 15th place sensor-wise, versus a camera rated 5th. Your administer your own forum, Kwanonians,too,right?
> This is and was a clear "calling out" of me. Your protestations carry no weight with me. Can you spell disingenuous?



Why argue a moot point? Why not just put up or shut up?


----------



## newrmdmike

whatev's, my cell phone will kick your ass, LG IN THE HOUSE-definitely kicks the canon xti's butt. 
army stuff . . . 
cellphone plus tactical flashlight

hasselblads got nothing on me.


----------



## inTempus

About ATVs said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> InTempus,
> Looking at the text of your post and the multiple,specific references, it's clear your text directly addressed me,and my specific posts, as well as exaggerated the DXO Mark rating I mentioned of the Canon XTi at 15th place sensor-wise, versus a camera rated 5th. Your administer your own forum, Kwanonians,too,right?
> This is and was a clear "calling out" of me. Your protestations carry no weight with me. Can you spell disingenuous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why argue a moot point? Why not just put up or shut up?
Click to expand...

Let's keep it friendly.  Derrel was mistaken, and I can see why.  He and I have had our differences in the past and I can see how he might take my post out of context.  I've sent him a PM trying to clear the air.  So lets not poke and prod each other... let's keep the thread good natured.

Please.


----------



## joemc

Nikon D700 and Nikkor 70-200 vr f/2.8


----------



## Rekd

inTempus said:


> Let's keep it friendly.



Wow.

I'm not trying to "poke" or "prod" anyone, (except maybe you now  ) I'm just trying to get the thread back on track and see what he can do. His argument is moot for this thread, titled (by you) as "put up or shut up". What was not friendly about that that you didn't do yourself first?


----------



## inTempus

About ATVs said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's keep it friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I'm not trying to "poke" or "prod" anyone, (except maybe you now  ) I'm just trying to get the thread back on track and see what he can do. His argument is moot for this thread, titled (by you) as "put up or shut up". What was not friendly about that that you didn't do yourself first?
Click to expand...

Ok, ok.


----------



## Rekd

inTempus said:


> About ATVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's keep it friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I'm not trying to "poke" or "prod" anyone, (except maybe you now  ) I'm just trying to get the thread back on track and see what he can do. His argument is moot for this thread, titled (by you) as "put up or shut up". What was not friendly about that that you didn't do yourself first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, ok.
Click to expand...


Prodding accomplished.


----------



## inTempus

About ATVs said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About ATVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I'm not trying to "poke" or "prod" anyone, (except maybe you now  ) I'm just trying to get the thread back on track and see what he can do. His argument is moot for this thread, titled (by you) as "put up or shut up". What was not friendly about that that you didn't do yourself first?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prodding accomplished.
Click to expand...

STOP IT!  :lmao:


----------



## mrodgers

I'm not nearly as rich as all you folks.  I'd like to be capable of spending half of what you folks spend on camera equipment to replace my ailing car, or even make a house payment on time.....

Simple little $179 Fuji...

1.





Aperture Priority
1/70"
f/5
ISO 64
-0.33 EV
30 mm (not in dSLR or 35mm equivalent)


2.




$250 winner of the only photo contest I've ever entered...
Manual exposure
1/250"
f/4.5
ISO 64
63.3mm (380mm equivalent)



3.




Manual exposure
1/125"
f/5
ISO 200
63.3mm (380mm equiv.)




Below is an old photo processed when my monitor/software colors were all messed up.  This was before I knew anything about photography or camera settings...

Fuji 2650 2mp point and shoot

4.




Auto (the only mode it had)
1/160"
f/3.5
ISO 100 (the only ISO it had)
18mm (no idea what the 35mm equiv for this camera would be)




Another with the old Fuji 2mp

5.




Auto mode
1/150"
f/8.7
ISO 100
18mm


----------



## GeneralBenson

Great idea for a thread, and way to keep it friendly.  It's not about critique or brand wars; just about good shots and what they were made with.  Here are two from a few weeks ago.   






Pentax K10d
Pentax 16-50mm f/2.8
16mm, 4 seconds at f/16, iso 100 







Pentax K20d
Pentax 50-135mm f/2.8
67mm, 1/60 at f/2.8, iso 1000


----------



## Antithesis

That last one looks like it was shot on a tilt-shift or something. Sweet shot.

Here's a couple of mine, though not very recent. I lost a bunch of my recent, and I think best, work. Oh, and these photos have no editing other than in-camera sharpening and contrast. They are mostly just vacation snaps too:





















Oh, and flickr is down or I'd post up some really old stuff, heh.


----------



## Don Kondra

Olympus E-510 + 50mm

Black paper backdrop/side reflectors, two B1600 strobes with stock reflectors. 

Hand turned ebony pen by Brooklin Pen Works. 






Cheers, Don


----------



## Overread

Heh I'll add something, but I think it pails in comparison to a lot of what has been posted already - some great shooting here from all!





Canon 400D, Sigma 70mm macro, 1.4TC and some flash


----------



## ErectedGryphon

mrodgers said:


> I'm not nearly as rich as all you folks. I'd like to be capable of spending half of what you folks spend on camera equipment to replace my ailing car, or even make a house payment on time.....
> 
> Simple little $179 Fuji...
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> Below is an old photo processed when my monitor/software colors were all messed up. This was before I knew anything about photography or camera settings...
> 
> Fuji 2650 2mp point and shoot
> 
> <SNIP>


 

mrodgers, your photos are what this thread is all about, you don't need to spend thousands on equipment, especially if you know how to use the equipment you have! And sir (or ma'am), you definitely know how to use your cameras, I applaud your photos!


----------



## inTempus

ErectedGryphon said:


> mrodgers, your photos are what this thread is all about, you don't need to spend thousands on equipment, especially if you know how to use the equipment you have! And sir (or ma'am), you definitely know how to use your cameras, I applaud your photos!


Quoted for truth!

Thanks Mrodgers, for your post.


----------



## Plato

Wow.  After seeing all of the good ones, I'm embarrassed.  However...


----------



## den9

nikon D50
nikon 12-24mm f/4

i forget the settings but id guess 12mm and f/8







same set up and settings i believe
camera vertical





and yet another 12mm shot





yes i love super wide angle


----------



## den9

this was with a sony H1 advanced point and shoot


----------



## sA x sKy

Canon 5D Mark II
24-70mm f/2.8 
Av: f/7.1 | 70mm
ISO @ 3200


----------



## cfusionpm

Canon Rebel XTi
70-300 f/4-5.6 IS
150mm
1/800 sec at f/5 and ISO 200
Spray and pray with the Rebel's meager burst mode, and I managed to catch a slick backfire flame. One of my favorite shots from the day.





Canon Rebel XTi (400D)
70-300 f/4-5.6 IS
300mm
1/640 sec at f/5.6 and ISO 200
I think my favorite part of this image is the exhaust heat coming from the tail pipe. The guy was doing front stalls with a 180º turn and landing the other way. Didn't fall once, and I grabbed this one as he was coming my way.





Canon Rebel XTi (400D)
18-55 f/3.5-5.6 (non-IS, old kit lens)
18mm
1/200 sec at f/9 and ISO 100
Taken from Odaiba looking back at downtown Tokyo and the Rainbow Bridge during a trip to Japan in 2007.


----------



## Plato




----------



## skieur

Minolta A200 at 200mm (35mm equivalent) macro mode
f. 3.5
1/200th of a second
ISO 64

skieur


----------



## craig

Outstanding thread! The work here has provided me with renewed faith in the ol' TPF. I often thought "everyone bables but there is no link to their work" The work is of course what separates the men from the boys so to speak. Here are a couple of my humble photos.

Much Love & Bass


----------



## GeneralBenson

Craig, love the warmth in the first photo!  The second has a great retro feel.  There's this girl who teaches yoga classes that I go to, and she has this great look in that same retro kind of way, and I always want to ask her to shoot, but I never do because I get uncharacteristically shy when asking strangers to do shoots.   But you photo makes me want to man up and do it.  Nice work.


----------



## mishele

Canon 5D MkII
100mm Macro


----------



## craig

Thanks General! Classic Hollywood dominates my model book and is what gets me the jobs. 

Approaching strangers for shoots is a whole other topic. None the less we all must realize there is nothing more important then your next photo shoot. So... DO IT!!!!!!!!!

Love & Bass


----------



## Chuck

craig said:


>



Just out of curiosity: Is that typo intentional??


----------



## Montana

All taken this year with canon gear.

Canon 40D & Canon 600 f/4 IS





Canon 40D and Canon 70-200 2.8 IS





Canon 40D and pretty sure this was with the Canon 600 f/4 IS





Canon 5DmkII and 70-200 2.8 IS





A senior portrait session from July 30th  Canon 5DmkII and 85 f/1.2L


----------



## craig

Hey Chuck!

No idea on the origin of the typo. I only shot the photo. I can say that Hope, AZ is a sleepy little town (population 300) located near the border of CA.

)'(


----------



## citjet

Just a few of mine that I framed on photobucket.  Yea, Im cheap and dont have photoshop, but oh well.  

I feel that the skill is behind the view finder rather than at the computer.


----------



## camz

Nice Thread! It's like the kumbaya thread of TPF . In all honestly I enjoyed seeing everyone's work in here across the board - especially the ones who I've never seen post their work before :thumbup:.

Here's a gooofy shot from last weeks wedding. We also used it for a teaser for the couple who were really game and fun to work with.

Camera: 5D (4 years old and still kickin)
Lens: 24-70 mm 2.8L @ 25 mm
Exposure Mode: Manual
Aperature: f/10
Shutter: 1/200

Flash: 580 EXII (Off camera)
Zoom: 35mm
Power: 1/2
Distance: ~ 10ft
Light modifier(s): None (ended up with installing the softbox right after as we needed more diffusion in order to slow some of those photons down)


----------



## Digital Ink

this one i did at my first wedding, which wasn't too long ago

Nikon D80
AF Zoom Nikkor 24-85mm f/2.8 Lense


----------



## ErectedGryphon

On the way out the gate this evening, I decided to stop in one of the empty parking lots and capture this shot. I'm glad I decided to put the tripod in the car today.




http://lh3.ggpht.com/_MBg15_7EmKs/SukJH8e-cuI/AAAAAAAAAKU/haOjZAlgubY/s800/RocketShotF8.jpg

Camera: Canon 5D
Lens: 70-200 f/2.8L USM
ISO: 50
Av: f/8 @ 140mm
Tv: 30 Seconds
Flash: None
Conditions: Cool breeze, clear skies, and a ton of light pollution
Post Processing: Adobe Lightroom 2.5; Crop, Light Sharpen, Light Detail. Photoshop Elements 6; Corrected minor lens flare caused by ground lighting.

I'm keep my editing to a minimum, I prefer truth in the pictures. Also, the OP stated this thread is about equipment quality, not editing ability.

My first post this thread.


----------



## Rekd

I'm gonna put up some of my stuff, but promise not to laugh too much. I don't usually do much post processing on my stuff, including these. No colors or white balance have been adjusted on any of these. Mostly only cropping and some auto-sharpening done in Irfanview. That's it.

I won't be posting up the good stuff because it hasn't been published yet. Once it is I'll be sure to come back and share. 

This is Hal Strauss. World Champion National Freestyle Motocross. I was standing right next to the landing ramp for this shot. I haven't done anything with the colors or anything yet. Just cropped. This was my second weekend of shooting with this camera. It's going back this week to get traded in for a 7D.  Check my flickr page for more FMX stuff. 

Camera:      Canon EOS 50D
Exposure:     0.001 sec (1/1250)
Aperture:     f/5.6
Focal Length:     120 mm
ISO Speed:     160
Exposure Bias:     0 EV
Flash:     Off, Did not fire






Here's another freestyle event the weekend before, the ASA World Championship of FMX. No post processing except for cropping.

Camera:      Canon EOS 50D
Exposure:     0.001 sec (1/1600)
Aperture:     f/4.5
Focal Length:     150 mm
ISO Speed:     100
Exposure Bias:     0 EV
Flash:     Off, Did not fire






I've got some good shots of CORRacing trucks and Red Bull Air Racing planes taken with a Sony Cybershot that I'll post up later. Mean time here's a macro shot of an aluminum part I programmed and ran on a CNC milling machine. This part goes into space and holds microwave components (prolly not in the rocket Gryphon posted above, but you never know!). I've got some cool shots of a Flight Termination Controller Housing sitting around here somewhere, interesting stuff.

Camera:      Sony DSC-H5
Exposure:     0.02 sec (1/50)
Aperture:     f/3.5
Focal Length:     15.1 mm
ISO Speed:     320
Exposure Bias:     0 EV
Flash:     Auto, Did not fire






...and another macroish shot of a flower with the same camera, again with no post processing.

Camera:      Sony DSC-H5
Exposure:     0.001 sec (1/1000)
Aperture:     f/5.0
Focal Length:     6 mm
ISO Speed:     125
Exposure Bias:     0 EV
Flash:     Off, Did not fire






Here's an action shot with the Sony. My wife shooting my M1 .308 Scout. Real fun gun. Wife shoots the damn thing better than I do half the time. 

Camera:      Sony DSC-H5
Exposure:     0.001 sec (1/1000)
Aperture:     f/5.6
Focal Length:     10.9 mm
ISO Speed:     160
Exposure Bias:     0 EV
Flash:     Off, Did not fire


----------



## epp_b

*A few of my favourites from a "cyclocross" I shot last weekend...*




D40, 18-55 @ 18mm, 1/320, f/8, aperture priority, ISO 200





D40, 18-55 @ 18mm, 1/1600, f/8, aperture priority, ISO 200




D40, 55-200 VR @ 200mm, 1/800, f/7.1, ISO 400




D40, 55-200 VR @ 200mm, 1/320, f/8, ISO 400





D40, 18-55 @ 18mm, 1/100, f/10, ISO 200



*Some recent concert photos...*




D40, 35/1.8, 1/30, f/1.8, ISO 1600, manual




D40, 18-55 @ 18m, 1/30, f/3.5, ISO 800, manual


*Some fall colours...*




D40, 35/1.8, 1/320, f/2.8, ISO 200, aperture priority




D40, 35/1.8, 1/125, f/2.8, ISO 200, manual


...and that'll be quite enough pimping for one day


----------



## Rekd

Forgot one of my fav's! Taken with the Sony Cybershot. Cropped only.

Camera:  	Sony DSC-H5
Exposure: 	0.002 sec (1/500)
Aperture: 	f/4.0
Focal Length: 	47.1 mm
ISO Speed: 	160
Exposure Bias: 	0 EV
Flash: 	Off, Did not fire


----------



## epp_b

I also wanted to say that laughed audibly at hchristensen's post with the prairie dogs.  The expressions are captured in such a perfectly anthropomorphic manner


----------



## camz

Man you guys are bad ass! Keep em coming! Everybody now..."Kumbaya..." 

Camera: Canon 5D
Lens: 85mm 1.8
Aperature: 1.8
Shutter: 1/8000
ISO: 160
Lighting: Natural
Editing: Colour management and sharpen for web..that's about it.


----------



## mrodgers

This is the kind of threads I like.  I spend more time on three non-photography forums in the photography threads than I do here because it is mostly oogling over each other's shots rather than critique.

Couple more from my little ole Fuji...

Flowers





Manual, 1/1000, f/3.5, ISO64





Aperture priority, 1/280, f/3.5, ISO 400

Couple of weeds





Aperture priority, 1/320, f/3.5, ISO 400





Aperture priority, 1/170, f/3.5, ISO 64

From a walk in the woods with the kids, found this guy in the shadows with the light shining perfectly on him.





Aperture priority, 1/400, f/3.5, ISO 400

I liked the sun shining through onto the apple blossoms





Aperture priority, 1/1000, f/3.5, ISO 100

This is one of 2 photos that I've ever printed to hang on the wall





Manual, 1/250, f/5.6, ISO 64

Shot of both my girls doing what they do best, one riding a bike and the other jibber jabbering to her





Manual, 1/320, f/5.6, ISO 64


----------



## Dao

2 from me.


----------



## skieur

Minolta A200
200mm (35mm equivalent) macro mode
ISO 100  f. 3.5   1/125 sec.


----------



## skieur

Sony A350
30mm (35 mm equivalent)
ISO 400, f. 2.8,
1/4 second handheld


----------



## inTempus

epp_b said:


> *A few of my favourites from a "cyclocross" I shot last weekend...*
> 
> ...and that'll be quite enough pimping for one day


Man, those are great shots and just look at that gear list.   One of the most maligned bodies out there... well, sort of.  I mean, how many times have we heard "if you can afford something better than the D40, get it"?  Heck, I've even said something similar in the past!  

Your shots rock man, they have a very professional quality to them.  And there you are shooting moving subjects with a camera that has 3 AF points and look at those results.  Beautiful.


----------



## inTempus

Here's a shot from this summer, taken July 17th.  This is another model from Model Mayhem.






Camera:  Canon 5D Mark II
Lens:  70-200 f/2.8L IS
ISO:  100
Av:  f/8
Tv:  1/125
Flash:  Alien Bee B800 with large softbox.

This was shot on the Indiana Dunes, on the shore of Lake Michigan.  The lighting that day was quite challenging as I was shooting in manual mode and the sun kept popping out from behind cloud cover screwing my settings up.


----------



## Rekd

inTempus said:


> Here's a shot from this summer, taken July 17th.  This is another model from Model Mayhem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera:  Canon 5D Mark II
> Lens:  70-200 f/2.8L IS
> ISO:  100
> Av:  f/8
> Tv:  1/125
> Flash:  Alien Bee B800 with large softbox.
> 
> This was shot on the Indiana Dunes, on the shore of Lake Michigan.  The lighting that day was quite challenging as I was shooting in manual mode and the sun kept popping out from behind cloud cover screwing my settings up.



Nice shot. Face seems slightly soft. On a side note, I envisioned Mr. Sun poking his head around a cloud and an arm reaching out and turning the knobs on your camera.


----------



## Village Idiot

30D
1/100
f/4.5
ISO 100
12mm
Shot with the sun setting out the window to the right and a WL1600 with a giant octabox above me and to the right slightly. I was laying on the floor. Not bad for just a 30D and a Sigma 10-20.




5D MKII
1/800
f/3.2
ISO 1600
24mm
5D MKII and 24-70 f/2.8L. This was in a steady rain about 5 minutes before the fire department showed up. Little water never killed anyone. Oh, and this looks like ISO 200 on my 30D :mrgreen:




5D MKII
1/250
f/2.8
ISO 6400
135mm
ISO 6400. 'Nough said.




5D MKII
1/200
f/6.3
ISO 100
24mm
Shot in a decently lit room without any mood. One 580EX II with a set of barndoors fixed that. And who says wide angle should be avoided for portraiture.


----------



## inTempus

Village Idiot said:


> 5D MKII
> 1/200
> f/6.3
> ISO 100
> 24mm
> Shot in a decently lit room without any mood. One 580EX II with a set of barndoors fixed that. And who says wide angle should be avoided for portraiture.


Is she really that thick in the mid-section or is that the 24mm at play?


----------



## Village Idiot

inTempus said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cokronk/3355800313/
> 5D MKII
> 1/200
> f/6.3
> ISO 100
> 24mm
> Shot in a decently lit room without any mood. One 580EX II with a set of barndoors fixed that. And who says wide angle should be avoided for portraiture.
> 
> 
> 
> Is she really that thick in the mid-section or is that the 24mm at play?
Click to expand...

 
That's actually the dress pulled up and bunched up in her hands.


----------



## newrmdmike

yeah meany, thats just the dress.


----------



## epp_b

> Man, those are great shots and just look at that gear list. One of the most maligned bodies out there... well, sort of. I mean, how many times have we heard "if you can afford something better than the D40, get it"? Heck, I've even said something similar in the past!
> 
> Your shots rock man, they have a very professional quality to them. And there you are shooting moving subjects with a camera that has 3 AF points and look at those results. Beautiful.


Thank-you!  I'm not sure what to say to this other than ... you were right about your points in the first post. 

I would say the same about your photos, but I believe it's implied


----------



## inTempus

newrmdmike said:


> yeah meany, thats just the dress.


Hehe, I guess I shouldn't say anything about her head being flat.  

Just ribbing ya VI.    The shot looks great.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Camera:	Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Exposure:	0.001 sec (1/1600)
Aperture:	f/5.6
Focal Length:	250 mm
ISO Speed:	400
Basically back lit





Camera:	Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Exposure:	0.001 sec (1/2000)
Aperture:	f/4.0
Focal Length:	55 mm
ISO Speed:	400
Horseshoes game

Most people will say that ISO 400 is not usable with this camera, and that the 55-250 lens is crap, but I think these are pretty decent, looking at color/contrast/sharpness...


----------



## Village Idiot

newrmdmike said:


> yeah meany, thats just the dress.


 



30D
1/200
f/9 ISO 400
50MM
Shot with a Nikon sb-600 behind a shoot through umbrella and directly above the model with a bare vivitar 285hv behind as a rim light.

Just the dress.


----------



## Digital Ink

i was testing out the uses of very high iso on my d80
shot with 50mm f/1.8 
looks ok, face is kinda soft


----------



## robertwsimpson

what ISO is that?


----------



## Dao

epp_b said:


> Man, those are great shots and just look at that gear list. One of the most maligned bodies out there... well, sort of. I mean, how many times have we heard "if you can afford something better than the D40, get it"? Heck, I've even said something similar in the past!
> 
> Your shots rock man, they have a very professional quality to them. And there you are shooting moving subjects with a camera that has 3 AF points and look at those results. Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you!  I'm not sure what to say to this other than ... you were right about your points in the first post.
> 
> I would say the same about your photos, but I believe it's implied
Click to expand...



I do like your photos!  Great shots!


----------



## epp_b

Did somebody say action shots?









I call this one, "Burnout Conductor" 






Forgive the hideous watermark, it's an older one


----------



## joemc

D300 and 17-55 f/2.8


----------



## mrodgers

epp_b said:


> Did somebody say action shots?


I am really liking this one.  The stance of the Camaro shows the aggressive attitude of a musclecar quite well.


----------



## oxcart

Joe, are those scenes HDR'd?


----------



## joemc

oxcart said:


> Joe, are those scenes HDR'd?


 
Yep!!! I like converting HDR to B/W


----------



## oxcart

joemc said:


> oxcart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, are those scenes HDR'd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!!! I like converting HDR to B/W
Click to expand...


It works really well, especially in the second one.  Good job :thumbup:


----------



## Nix725

Joe where is that light house? It looks like one I visit often in Pompano beach Florida.

Great Pictures everyone. I will add some when I get home from work.


----------



## joemc

Nix725 said:


> Joe where is that light house? It looks like one I visit often in Pompano beach Florida.
> 
> Great Pictures everyone. I will add some when I get home from work.


 

Thats the one!!!!


----------



## Nix725

Yep! that is the one. I own a timeshare at Lighthouse Cove resort and come down from West Palm Beach to visit a few times a year. It is about a 15-20 minute walk from the resort.


----------



## sA x sKy

robertwsimpson said:


> what ISO is that?



EXIF says 1600..which in my opinion is not THAT high.


----------



## decado

To those of you who shoot with models, are these paying gigs, or are you paying them? Do you find them at an agency or do you just find random women and ask them if you can take some pictures?


----------



## Village Idiot

I mainly do TFCD. I wouldn't pay a model unless I was in dire need of portfolio shots or if I was doing a paid gig and the model's pay was included in the expenses.


----------



## inTempus

What VI said.  I trade them my time/pictures for their time.  You can find models on Model Mayhem (see my signature line).


----------



## decado

What exactly is TFCD? And is it possible for a beginner such as myself to get models to shoot from that site? Or do I need a pretty good portfolio?


----------



## ErectedGryphon

fftopic: You guys have let this thread get hijacked , time to ... :lmao:


----------



## inTempus

decado said:


> What exactly is TFCD? And is it possible for a beginner such as myself to get models to shoot from that site? Or do I need a pretty good portfolio?


TFCD = trade for CD

It can also be expressed as TF* or TFP (trade for pictures).

The hard part is getting an account on MM.  You have to submit pictures to their mysterious approval team and they either accept your submissions or reject them.  I've seen some guys get in with horrible pictures that don't meet their own guidelines and I've seen guys get rejected with images that would otherwise get someone in.  It seems to be luck of the draw and who reviews your work.

It took me two tries to get in as a novice.  I believe you get three tries to get your images approved before they lock you out for good.

Once in, you will find models if you live in a fairly suburban area.  I've seen extremely novice photographers shoot lots of models from MM.  You have to be somewhat mindful of the models you choose to contact.  If you contact an agency represented model that has a great port, chances are you'll be ignored or rejected by her.  If you search for new models in your area that have crappy ports, they'll shoot with you.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled programming (i.e. no more thread jacks).    PM me if you have other questions or start a Model Mayhem help thread.


----------



## robertwsimpson

I'll get us back on target...






Camera:	Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Exposure:	1.3
Aperture:	f/3.5
Focal Length:	18 mm
ISO Speed:	400

Taken with the kit lens in JPG mode before I knew what I was doing...


----------



## Digital Ink

robertwsimpson said:


> what ISO is that?



1600, yeah i guess i could have went higher, IMO i like to keep noise down so i wanted to shoot with as little iso as possible


----------



## decado

Sorry about the thread hijack, here's a picture!






Shot with Canon T1i, 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS @ 55mm
ISO 200, 1/640, f/5.6


----------



## Digital Ink

took this one today...beautiful day outside!!!

Nikon D80
Iso 100
f/9.0
1/250s
Used a 50mm 1.8 lense


----------



## robertwsimpson

Digital Ink said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> what ISO is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1600, yeah i guess i could have went higher, IMO i like to keep noise down so i wanted to shoot with as little iso as possible
Click to expand...


no, that's pretty impressive.  I was just wondering.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Read the OP, guys... make sure that you post EXIF data so that we know what you're shooting with... and what lens you were using... that's kind of the whole point of this thread.


----------



## NateS

I'll bite.

D70s and 50mm f1.8 (can't get a much cheaper setup than that)





Nikon D70s
50mm f1.8
1/250th
F1.8
SB-600 to camera left through 33" umbrella

This entire kit is probably would probably be worth about $5-600 now and it worked very well.


----------



## NateS

Or here's another.....

D70s w/ Sigma 70-300 APO and SB-600





Nikon D70s
200mm
F/25
ISO200
SB-600 through 33" umbrella

I have others with newer equipment, but want to show that (as was already said) equipment is only as good as the person using it.


----------



## Plato

NateS said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> D70s and 50mm f1.8 (can't get a much cheaper setup than that)
> 
> 
> Nikon D70s
> 50mm f1.8
> 1/250th
> F1.8
> SB-600 to camera left through 33" umbrella
> 
> This entire kit is probably would probably be worth about $5-600 now and it worked very well.



Nate...
That is really a good shot.  I love it!


----------



## Parkerman

Nikon D700
Nikon 60mm macro
1/320 shutter
F16
iso 1600









Nikon D700
Sigma 24-70 2.8
1/320 Shutter
F10
iso 800


----------



## joemc

Nikon D300 and the Fantastic 85 1.4....all three!!


----------



## joemc

I love this thread because I feel it allows a Noob like me to share some of my work with the other members and they can see what I am all about before I really start giving honest critique....
Here is another with the D700 and the Nikkor 70-200vr f/2,8


----------



## Overread

joemc said:


> I love this thread because I feel it allows a *Noob* like me to share some of my work with the other members and they can see what I am all about before I really start giving honest critique....



excuse me but I just  choaked on my dinner (ok snack). Please please tell me you mean a noob in TPF membership time - cause if your a noob to photography with those shots -- well -- then I'm going right back to prebeginners school  

Honestly though I like your work - if you ever need a critique target I'm game!


----------



## joemc

Overread said:


> joemc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread because I feel it allows a *Noob* like me to share some of my work with the other members and they can see what I am all about before I really start giving honest critique....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me but I just  choaked on my dinner (ok snack). Please please tell me you mean a noob in TPF membership time - cause if your a noob to photography with those shots -- well -- then I'm going right back to prebeginners school
> 
> Honestly though I like your work - if you ever need a critique target I'm game!
Click to expand...



Thanks for the comment and the compliment ...Yeah... I have been shooting a long while.....My wife thinks I am ate up with it  eacemrgreen:

But she does not mind the extra income:hug::

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Plato




----------



## PhotoXopher

I'm just glad we finally have an 'official' put up or shut up thread... been waiting so long and kept passing up on all those non-official ones because well, they weren't official!


----------



## sA x sKy

Here are 2 more I took today. 






5D Mark II
f/8
ISO 100







5D Mark II
f/8
ISO 100
15 minute exposure.


----------



## Don Kondra

Olympus E-510 + ZD 50-200mm + ec20 + Circular Polarizer 
Early afternoon @ 400mm, 1/100, f8







Olympus E-510 + ZD 50mm + ec20 mid morning 
100mm, f7.1, 1/100






Olympus E-510 + Sigma 50-500mm @ 500mm early afternoon 
1/250, f8






Cheers, Don


----------



## laxaskkil

thanks,wait 4 my pics


----------



## inTempus

From this summer:






Camera:  Canon 5D Mark II
Lens:  24-70 f/2.8L
ISO:  100
Av:  f/13
Tv:  1/200
Flash:  B800 with beauty dish

I shot this with a single strobe.  I had an assistant standing to my right with a Vagabond II and a B800 on a pole holding a beauty dish.


----------



## DennyCrane

By accident or intention, the pattern of the dress and the pattern of the surf mesh perfectly. That's a great photo.


----------



## Village Idiot

30D
1/100
f/7.1
ISO 200
22mm
580EX II and Vivitar 285hv. Slightly difficult. Tiny room with horrible light. Glossy paint on the door and having th shoot wide since the room is probably only about 10' deep. Had to do some perspective correction in PS. That means it's art now.




30D
1/250
f/10 
ISO 100
50mm
When you're at a Strobist picnic, outside, and with an outdoor bathroom on a Coast Guard base as your back drop, what do you do? Grab 150' of extension cord, a B800, a set of blinds, and the PVC shower curtain diffuser frame. Instant outdoor studio. Plus the photographer's wife with the wedding dress to model helped this out.




30D
1/80
f/8
ISO 100
120mm
Any one can take a decent/good photo in a studio with enough lights and modifiers. What about outside at high noon on a horse farm? Grab some shade under the barn over hand, use a sheet and some clamps on the frame to diffuse 2 flashes, and snoot and hang a third from inside the barn for a hair light.


----------



## decado

Canon T1i, EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 @ 18mm, ISO 1600, F5.6, 30 seconds





Canon T1i, EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 @ 18mm, ISO 400, f5.6, 30 seconds


----------



## DennyCrane

Neat


----------



## Parkerman

Nikon D40
1/80s
f/3.5
iso 200


----------



## Rekd

Nice


----------



## jc77

InTempus.. how did you do the borders on the first 2 photos in the thread?  Is it an action?


----------



## decado

DennyCrane said:


> Neat


Thanks.


----------



## fiveoboy01

Three of my favorites, both taken in the spring after I'd had my D60 for a few months.  First one was handheld with the 18-55VR kit lens, and the second two were handheld with a 70-300VR.


----------



## Gaerek

Ok, I'll bite. I posted these in another forum, but they're recent, and I like them. 






Camera: Canon Rebel XTi
Lens: Kit 18-55mm, set to 18mm (widest lens I own)
Aperture: f/14
Shutter: 30 seconds
ISO: 100







Camera: Canon Rebel XTi
Lens: 50mm f/1.8
Aperture: f/16
Shutter: 1/125
ISO: 400







Camera: Canon Rebel XTi
Lens: Kit 18-55mm set at 18mm
Aperture: f/16
Shutter: 1/6
ISO: 100







Camera: Canon Rebel XTi
Lens: Kit 18-55mm set at 18mm
Aperture: f/16
Shutter: 1/80
ISO: 100

Pics 1, 3 and 4 are all of Mt. Verstovia in Sitka, AK. I love that mountain, it's very photogenic. Pic 2 is Mt. Edgecumbe, also in Sitka, AK. It's our dormant volcano, a meer 8 miles away.


----------



## GeneralBenson

Here's one I shot last night.  Probably one of my favorite shots of teh last few months.  It from a Halloween themed 5k road race, which is a fundraiser for MS.  It's called the Scream Scram and it's in Denver.  MY wife and I were the event photogs, and it's probably one of the most fun events of the year.  






Pentax K10d, Pentax 50-135mm f/2.8
1/200th at f/2.8, ISO 640, FL = 108mm


----------



## craig

Very nice General! Do you have a link to your website? I would like to see more of your work.

Love & Bass


----------



## fiveoboy01

Gaerek said:


> Ok, I'll bite. I posted these in another forum, but they're recent, and I like them.



This is a great image and the lighting is excellent. 

If you're near here, I'd love to see you try to get back to this spot under similar lighting(or even daylight) and bracket the scene for HDR.


----------



## GeneralBenson

craig said:


> Very nice General! Do you have a link to your website? I would like to see more of your work.
> 
> Love & Bass



Thanks Craig.  Website sort of sucks at the moment and is being rebuilt.  You're better off going to my blog.  It's a much better representation of my current work, and significantly less boring.


----------



## camz

This is one of the most interesting shots in the last few months. The model use to be a dancer so she brought some of that flare in her work.

Body: Canon 5D
Lens: Canon 85mm 1.8
Aperature: f/2.8 
Shutter: 1/2500
ISO 160
Natural light, 7:00am sun 







Keep em coming! :thumbup:


----------



## Gaerek

fiveoboy01 said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll bite. I posted these in another forum, but they're recent, and I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great image and the lighting is excellent.
> 
> If you're near here, I'd love to see you try to get back to this spot under similar lighting(or even daylight) and bracket the scene for HDR.
Click to expand...

 
This location is about 50 yards from where I work. I actually took it on my break. Some people smoke, eat, sleep, read, etc, on their break, I get my camera out and shoot.  I'd love to try this shot again, unfortunately, the the lighting was this day, with the clouds and everything they way they is so rare. I really like the spot though, and I'm sure I'll be back. I hadn't thought about an HDR, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## RONDAL




----------



## inTempus

Here's one from this afternoon.






Camera:  Canon 5D Mark II
Lens:  85 f/1.2L
ISO:  100
Av:  f/6.3
Tv:  1/125
Flash:  3 Alien Bee strobes


----------



## Mturulski

sA x sKy said:


> Here are 2 more I took today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5D Mark II
> f/8
> ISO 100



I LOVE this shot. Well done.


----------



## DeadEye

1D Mk III
F10
1/200
115mm on 70-200  shot about a foot above axis

 22" Beauty dish camera left
 Medium soft box to right (not plugged in used as reflector to open shadow)
 Gridded kicker on seemless.

 Goal~ 11x14 portrait


----------



## MadMacMom

Hey!  I admit it, I suck!  I am a total wanna be photographer.  So I need all the help I can get!  I love the animal pics!


----------



## citjet

My clear need for a 300mm prime f2.8 is obvious. This opportunity to stand at the edge of the runway was orgasmic but disapointing because of the limited lense choice I currently have.  
I would sure love to do this for a living someday.  

















Here are ramp shots of the T-Birds taxiing from parking.


----------



## inTempus

jc77 said:


> InTempus.. how did you do the borders on the first 2 photos in the thread?  Is it an action?


Yes, I created an action to create the frame and to place my logo.


----------



## fiveoboy01

citjet said:


> My clear need for a 300mm prime f2.8 is obvious. This opportunity to stand at the edge of the runway was orgasmic but disapointing because of the limited lense choice I currently have.
> I would sure love to do this for a living someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are ramp shots of the T-Birds taxiing from parking.



What lens were you using?  White balance looks off in at least one of them, just letting you know.  1 and 2 are great shots though, love the perspective.


----------



## Rekd

My first real attempt at a macro shot with the 7D. Not sure what the plant is. So Cal desert. They rattle when you shake them. This was freehand with the kit 28-135 lens.

This is straight from the camera, albeit in auto mode.

Camera:  	Canon EOS 7D
Exposure: 	0.004 sec (1/250)
Aperture: 	f/8.0
Focal Length: 	85 mm
ISO Speed: 	100
Exposure Bias: 	0 EV
Flash: 	Off, Did not fire


----------



## sA x sKy

Here are another two. First one is from today and the second one is from 2 days ago I think.






ISO 100 
58mm
f/8
30 seconds.





ISO 200
f/2.8
70mm
1/60 sec


----------



## GeneralBenson

From a wedding a few weeks ago, while waiting for the B+G to come out to leave.  






I'll post up the exif shortly.


----------



## Rekd

Very unique composure. Looks a tad reddish.


----------



## fiveoboy01

I was bored this evening, so I played with my camera and photoshop:
















I know I know, there is distortion here, I tried to fix it.  Everytime one pencil went straight, the others bent:lmao:


----------



## robertwsimpson

Camera:	Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Exposure:	0.001 sec (1/2000)
Aperture:	f/5.6
Focal Length:	55 mm
ISO Speed:	400
Lens: 55-250 IS





Camera:	Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Exposure:	0.001 sec (1/800)
Aperture:	f/5.6
Focal Length:	250 mm
ISO Speed:	200
lens: 55-250 IS


----------



## Joves

sA x sKy said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> what ISO is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXIF says 1600..which in my opinion is not THAT high.
Click to expand...

For a D80 it is. 
Well great shots so far. I guess I wll join in. 
1. D300
10.5 fish
1/125
f/22
ISO 200





2. D300
80-400VR
1/1600
f/9
ISO 800
Hand shot in Mode 1 VR.





3. Another 10.5 shot with the D300.
  1/125
  f/20
  ISO 200





 Actually I have been shooting with the 10.5 alot since I got it. Need to get some ND gels for it for some canyon waterfall shots.


----------



## smn_xps

I'll put up:

Canon XTi

18-55 lens
f 5.6
1/80 sec
55mm focal length
iso 400

slightly cropped, added a bit of noise and sent to BW


----------



## Missdaisy

inTempus said:


> Here's a "snap shot" taken at my son's first birthday party (mid-sept). I didn't give it my usual treatments, this was shot in RAW, converted to a JPG in Lightroom and posted for the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera: Canon 5D Mark II
> Lens: 24-70 f/2.8L
> ISO: 100
> Av: f/7.1
> Tv: 1/30
> Flash: 580EXII
> 
> The shot was taken at night in a darkly lit room with people standing all around. I bounced the flash off the ceiling and walls surrounding my son sitting in his high chair.


 
This is awesome!  This is my favorite part of a 1 year olds birthday party, when they totally obliterate the cake.  :mrgreen:


----------



## 5DManiac

nice shots, i'll post some up when I get home from work


----------



## taskoni

My small contribution to the thread among your great shots - shop display window, point and shoot camera, Paris




I don't remember why I had to crop it from the left hand side that badly


----------



## KalaMarie

Canon 450d
100mm macro
f 4.0
1/400 sec
ISO 100

Processed in PSE 7


----------



## inTempus

Nice image KalaMarie, and welcome.


----------



## ottor

Some really beautiful photographs here... A couple from the vault...

From the Boise Zoo







Exposure 1/320
f/5.6
300mm
ISO 400


From a 9/11 display of over 3000 flags






Exposure 1/80
f/4.0
18mm
ISO 800 
AE Priority

A simple Lilly Pond at the college






Exposure 1/100
f/5.7
48mm
ISO 100

Finally, just before teeing off at the Sun Valley Golf Course - 8:30AM and 29 degrees...






Exposure 1/15
f/13
18mm
ISO 200


----------



## GeneralBenson

Ottor, that flag shot is awesome!  I love the movement and the blur.


----------



## camz

Here's a couple for the purists.  SOOC head/shoulder shots from a recent make-up test.  Only editing performed was slight sharpen for web.

For Both shots:

Body: Canon 5D
Lens: Canon 85mm 1.8
f/1.8
1/800
ISO 100
Light: Natural - Reflector front/left of subject


----------



## Antithesis

sA x sKy said:


> Here are another two. First one is from today and the second one is from 2 days ago I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISO 100
> 58mm
> f/8
> 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISO 200
> f/2.8
> 70mm
> 1/60 sec



I really like both these photographs. The bottom one has a lot of appeal and I can't really tell why. I think it's the out of focus elements behind the window.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I've been shooting mostly film, but i've got some recent personal digital work in the pipeline, Nothing real special. 

View of Mt. Hood from Lost Lake:







Same Night, Moonrise:







From a recent initial start on a project i'm working on with performativity, taxidermy, and the relationship between humans and animals. 






I recently went up to Mt. St. Helens to try and photograph some star trails, but I'm not too thrilled with the results. I'm going to have to wait for a nice rain to come through first, it was pretty hazy last time. 

This is what happened first time I was there, too many clouds to get stars:




This is what happened a few weeks ago:


----------



## epp_b

^ I love those night shots, especially the first one.  My grandparents used to have a cottage way out in the boonies, which would have been great for really-really-really-long exposures ... if I had been into photography back then


----------



## inTempus

Camera:  Canon 5D Mark II
Lens:  24-70 f/2.8L
ISO:  100
Av: f/13
Tv: 1/125
Flash:  Canon 580EXII


----------



## RONDAL

inTempus said:


> Camera: Canon 5D Mark II
> Lens: 24-70 f/2.8L
> ISO: 100
> Av: f/13
> Tv: 1/125
> Flash: Canon 580EXII


 




your border......tell me how


----------



## GFruge

Just a quick photo with a flower that I picked up locally.



Just a little fun with some family.



Got bored, so I shot my best friend.



Wife wanted a photo too.




Let me know if this came out right. I tried it in the test section and this is the same thing I got there too. Looks like thumbmails to me.

Critique this please.


----------



## ErectedGryphon

GFruge said:


> Let me know if this came out right. I tried it in the test section and this is the same thing I got there too. Looks like thumbmails to me.
> 
> Critique this please.


 
You must have a really small camera


----------



## GFruge

I sized them down to 1024 x768 with a file size of approx. 400kb.  Of course the original file size is 4288 x 2848.  Give me some help and I'll correct it immediately.

The images on the thumbnails look aweful scaling them down to almost nothing.  Grays are all over the place.

Regards,


----------



## GFruge

Finally, got it!!!!


----------



## KenL

Canyonlands National Park, windy conditions! With a storm coming I was shooting as fast as I could before it clouded over and the rains started.

Model = NIKON D300
Exposure Time = 1/351"
F Number = F8
ISO Speed Ratings = 200
Date Time Original = 2009-10-03 11:46:13
Focal Length = 17mm
Color Space = sRGB


----------



## inTempus

This was a shot taken at the park over the Holiday weekend.  This is my son playing with his pumpkin... and a stick.  

Camera:  Canon 5D Mark II
Lens:  17-40 f/4L
ISO: 100
Av: f/4
Tv: 1/250
Flash:  Canon 580EXII


----------



## JamesMason

I should probably just shut up. But what the hell heres a few from the past couple of weeks.

Sorry for the watermarks pulled em of my flickr


----------



## inTempus

JamesMason said:


> I should probably just shut up. But what the hell heres a few from the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Sorry for the watermarks pulled em of my flickr


Great looking shots.  What camera/lens did you use?


----------



## JamesMason

inTempus said:


> JamesMason said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably just shut up. But what the hell heres a few from the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Sorry for the watermarks pulled em of my flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking shots.  What camera/lens did you use?
Click to expand...


Think all of these were with a d80 and nikon 70-300


----------



## ErectedGryphon

Camera: Canon 5D
Lens: Meade (Walmart Special) 102 Telescope with T-Adapter & 2x Plossel
ISO: 400
Av: >64
Tv: 1/100
Flash: Yeah right...

Very sensitive focus knob


----------



## barfastic

Was bored last weekend so i thought shooting a lit light-bulb could be interesting. after getting my shots, the image reminded me of cotton candy a-la-future, or some kind of snazzy ice cream logo, so i played around with hue and saturation till i got the cool blue color 

EXIF:
ISO 100
f/8 
1/2000s
50mm

this was shot using a Sony a350 and a 50mm f/1.8.

gonna try shooting this kind of stuff again with he newest addition


----------



## sA x sKy

Went out to the beach at 5 AM in the morning today. 





f/8
30mm
ISO 100
10 second exposure w/3.0 ND filter.






f/20
46mm
ISO 100
30 second exposure w/3.0 ND 






f/18
35mm
ISO 100
30 second exposure w/3.0 ND


----------



## inTempus

I'm liking that last shot Saxsky.


----------



## inTempus

Here's one from today.






Camera:  Canon 5D Mark II
Lens:  24-70 f/2.8L
ISO: 100
Av: f/14
Tv: 1/125
Flash:  Two AB800's w/beauty dish and softbox.


----------



## avilamillar

f/2.8
1/60 sec





f/3.8
1/25 sec





f/16
1/100 sec





f/8
1/15 sec


----------



## DennyCrane

A lil' gibbous moon from tonight





f/5.6
1/60
ISO 100
300mm


----------



## AtlPikMan

Nikon D300
Nikkor 70-200 2.8 
f 4.0 1/100 150mm iso 220


----------



## epp_b

Some recent ones...











(grr, stupid forum doesn't use a white background )


----------



## Rifleman1776

inTempus said:


> There are some great shots posted so far. Thanks everyone, let's keep them coming!


 

Yes, including yours. But, even you, listed equipment. I thought the point of this thread was the photography and we were to avoid getting hung up on equipment.
There definitely is an equipment snobbery attitude here.


----------



## inTempus

Rifleman1776 said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some great shots posted so far. Thanks everyone, let's keep them coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, including yours. But, even you, listed equipment. I thought the point of this thread was the photography and we were to avoid getting hung up on equipment.
> There definitely is an equipment snobbery attitude here.
Click to expand...

You obviously didn't read the original post.  Let me give you a hand, from my original post:



> Here's your chance people. Don't tell us how good your hardware is, let's see some recent shots of your work. Tell us about the body, the lens, the settings, conditions, etc. Pick something that showcases great color, sharp focus, great contrast.


I don't see how posting what you used to take a picture is "snobbery".  No one here has said their equipment is better than someone elses.

Do you have a picture or two to contribute or are you only here to rebel rouse?


----------



## inTempus

Epp, that last shot really is great.  Nice work!


----------



## DennyCrane

f/8
1/15
ISO 100
95mm


----------



## ANDS!

That one is so much more clearer and lucid than the shots I saw in your other thread.


----------



## DennyCrane

Thanks. Those were older shots with a EF-S 55-250 lens, this was today with an EF 70-300. Seems to have been a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## bentcountershaft

There are so many great shots in this thread.  While my equipment and results pale in comparison I'll post a few of mine that I like:





















All of these were shot with a Sony DSC-W80 using automatic settings.


----------



## kami

Should you also include what software was used in the editing and what touches were done to the pic as well? Or just take straight bare bones, out of the camera shots with nothing edited?


----------



## inTempus

Here's another one from this weekends shoot.






Camera:  Canon 5D Mark II
Lens:  24-70 f/2.8L
ISO: 100
Av: f/13
Tv: 1/125
Flash:  Single beauty dish on a B800 light.
Editing:  Photoshop - edited colors, curves, exposure, removed hair, smoothed skin, modified lighting (dodge/burn).

Here's the out of camera original for you Kami:


----------



## NateS

D90
Tamron 17-50 f2.8
f/8
SB-600/33" shoot through umbrella





D90
Tamron 17-50 f2.8
F/2.8 & 1/2000th
Natural Light


----------



## NateS

The following shots were bracketed and I don't remember the settings for each bracketed shot.

All with:
D90
Tamron 17-50 f2.8
3 stop ND filter
3 exposures
Edited in: QTPFSGUI...then Gimp....then Capture NX2


----------



## epp_b

D40 @ ISO 200, 5 minutes
18-55 @ 18mm, f/8


----------



## inTempus

Epp, you're killing me with coolness.    Another great shot.


----------



## GeneralBenson

epp_b said:


> D40 @ ISO 200, 5 minutes
> 18-55 @ 18mm, f/8



Crazy shot!  What's going on here?  Is the building really tipping over like that, or did you pull it over in PS?  The combination of the building's dynamic energy and the lines in the sky which seemingly emanate from the building make for a really strong and striking image.


----------



## mishele

epp_b said:


> D40 @ ISO 200, 5 minutes
> 18-55 @ 18mm, f/8


WOW.........:hail: Amazing stuff keep posting!!


----------



## Joves

bentcountershaft said:


> There are so many great shots in this thread. While my equipment and results pale in comparison I'll post a few of mine that I like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these were shot with a Sony DSC-W80 using automatic settings.


 
I like this shot actually. It is nice and kind of abstract. Good shot for a P&S.


----------



## alexanderdel

> Nikon D700 and the Nikkor 70-200 vr f/2.8 lens... No masking..effect made in camera taken about noon.



This one is truly AMAZING!
I can't get over how beautiful the colors are.


----------



## epp_b




----------



## camz

So I'm home sick today bored to death so I edited this guy and I think I might've gone overboard a tad bit for my taste . I usually don't this much in post processing but what the heck..

Canon 5d
24-70mm 2.8L @ 24 mm
1/100
f/5.6


----------



## DennyCrane

Yosemite?


----------



## camz

DennyCrane said:


> Yosemite?


 
Yup 

Yosemite falls right in the background.


----------



## Jon0807

body: Canon 40D
lens: Canon 28-135 IS USM
tv: 1/400 sec
av: f/3.2
focal length: 110mm
iso: 200
pp: DPP
Shot on a sunny day but these flowers happened to be in shadow


----------



## DennyCrane

Canon T1i
EF-S 55-250 @ 250mm
1/250 second
f/5.6
ISO400


----------



## Don Kondra

This afternoon, 50-200..






Cheers, Don


----------



## epp_b




----------



## Ryan Piggott

Nikon D70s
18-55mm
Unfortunately i dont have a EXIF reader adn don't remember what i took these at.


----------



## inTempus

Jon0807 said:


> body: Canon 40D
> lens: Canon 28-135 IS USM
> tv: 1/400 sec
> av: f/3.2
> focal length: 110mm
> iso: 200
> pp: DPP
> Shot on a sunny day but these flowers happened to be in shadow


I love the colors in this shot man.  Nicely done!


----------



## ecnal

camz said:


> So I'm home sick today bored to death so I edited this guy and I think I might've gone overboard a tad bit for my taste . I usually don't this much in post processing but what the heck..
> 
> Canon 5d
> 24-70mm 2.8L @ 24 mm
> 1/100
> f/5.6



I don't think that this is too processed. I love the final outcome.


----------



## rocdoc

I cannot presume anything I make is on par with the majority of the shots in this thread. But I have been around on the forum for a while and realized I never posted here. And given the compelling title of this thread and my inability to shut up, here is my latest pic.






Thanks.


----------



## Joves

More playing with my 10.5 fisheye. I went underground for a bit today and, got some nice natural light through a crevice. Shot at 400 ISO f/2.8 handheld. Didnt feel like dragging my monopod with me.


----------



## gwilson92

i really like the lighting and depth of field in all on these!


----------



## CupCakeCommando

this is my sisters dog charlie. i love this dog. it was overcast and drizzly outside. my sister had decided to let the dogs out to um...take care of bidnizz if ya know what i mean. and i snapped this with my Nikon D100 with the nikon 18-55mm kit lens. 





this one was taken under similar conditions but i had forgot to adjust my white balance and it REALLY cooled the picture off so i ran with it and liked the results. it was taken with the D100 body and a sigma 70-300mm DG macro lens. it isnt the higher priced apo version  its the cheaper of the two. GREAT LENS its my favorite 





and this one was on a kind of cloudy day. you know, the one was taken on a sunny fall day under some big trees at my tech school. i was bored and waiting for my ride when i saw this curve and took the photo. this was taken with the D100 body and the nikon 18-55 kit lens.


----------



## CupCakeCommando

epp_b said:


> Some recent ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (grr, stupid forum doesn't use a white background )



OHHHH  i LOOVE THIS ONE!!! it really gives you look at how vast the sky is!! and the clouds are magnificent!!!


----------



## epp_b

Thank-you! 

The clouds were, indeed, amazing that evening.


----------



## Joves

gwilson92 said:


> i really like the lighting and depth of field in all on these!


 Why thank you.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Taken with a Sealife DC500 camera, external strobe, wide angle lens


----------



## thebeatles

CupCakeCommando said:


>



He looks *EXACTLY *like my dog.   I literally thought that was _my _dog for a second.  BTW, nice photos! :thumbup:


----------



## CupCakeCommando

epp_b said:


> Thank-you!
> 
> The clouds were, indeed, amazing that evening.



you're welcome!  



thebeatles said:


> He looks *EXACTLY *like my dog.   I literally thought that was _my _dog for a second.  BTW, nice photos! :thumbup:


 haha thats aweome! i love these dogs they are loyal as all get out. my uncle has three! and thanks


----------



## Weaving Wax

CupCakeCommando said:


>



Awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## gators12707

I was reading this thread and happened to glance over at my tea and saw....






Camera: Nikon D5000
Lens: 18-55 VR
Shot: 1/20, F/5.6, ISO200, 55mm
Editing: Straight off the camera. I'll edit it though


----------



## KalaMarie

Canon 450d
Lens EF 50mm 1.4
f/1.8
1/320
ISO 100


----------



## thebeatles

KalaMarie said:


> Canon 450d
> Lens EF 50mm 1.4
> f/1.8
> 1/320
> ISO 100



Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## inTempus

Found that one rummaging through some pics from earlier this year.


----------



## Atlas77

All your stuff is great InTempus! 

Just thought I'd say that.


----------



## grafxman

I drove from Jacksonville FL to the Riverbanks Zoo in Columbia SC to photograph the zoo. It's a terrific zoo BTW. I was standing inside the gorilla viewing area looking out at the grassy area in front of me when I glanced to my left and this scene appeared as if by magic. I don't know who the guy is but it looked like he was engaged in psychotherapy with the gorilla.






Canon 50D, Canon Lens EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM at 70mm, ISO 3200, 1/60, 8.0, manual exposure


----------



## henrycooke

For the poorer among us









Nikon D40 with 50 mm 1.8


----------



## grafxman

This shot was taken at Santa fe College Zoo Gainesville FL. I was directly above the gator. The zoo is very shaded and dark.






Canon 50D  Aperture Priority  1/80  8.0  ISO 3200  spot metering  -1.33 exp. comp.  Lens EF70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM at 70mm

Flickr: grafxmangrafxman's Photostream


----------



## thebeatles

henrycooke said:


>



Pretty picture :thumbup:


----------



## epp_b




----------



## camz

This one is my favorite senior picture for the year.  All ambient lighting.


----------



## DennyCrane

f/8
1/25 second
ISO 100
300mm


----------



## GeneralBenson

Cool shoot, Denny.  For some reason, when I look at that sign, it 'doing' looks like DOING!, like as in BOING.  It just doesn't looks like doo-ing.


----------



## lmchelaru

Camera: Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Lens: Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM
Exposure: 1/250
Aperture: f/5.6
Focal Length: 210 mm
ISO Speed:	400
No flash, natural lighting, sunny, shot in RAW format, manual mode





Camera: Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Lens: Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM
Exposure: 1/400
Aperture: f/5.6
Focal Length: 43 mm
ISO Speed:	100
No flash, natural lighting, sunny, shot in RAW format, manual mode





Camera: Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Lens: Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
Exposure: 1/60
Aperture:	f/5.6
Focal Length: 55 mm
ISO Speed:	400
Built-in flash used, indoor lighting, shot in jpeg format, manual mode


----------



## cfusionpm

Camera: Canon EOS 50D
Lens: Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 IS USM
Exposure: 1/320
Aperture: f/2.8
Focal Length: 165mm
ISO: 3200
No flash, shot in JPEG, Manual Mode, AWB.


----------



## henrycooke

thebeatles said:


> Pretty picture :thumbup:


Thanks! I've been toying with submitting this to a stock site, no idea if it's appropriate.


----------



## DennyCrane

f/4
1/15 second
ISO 100
70mm


----------



## inTempus

I shot this one with my 5D2 in studio.  I only used the modeling lights on the moonlights though so I could use a fast 2.0 aperture.


----------



## taskoni

f/4
1/200
ISO 100
20mm
Olympus E-420


----------



## sA x sKy

So I was on another photo gallery and on the forums someone posted this and I just HAD to post it in this thread. I think the point of the video is pretty true to its message (and the rapping is just great). Sorry if this has been posted before haha.






[EDIT] - Just realized it's been posted on the beginners forum already...oh well.


----------



## lmchelaru

ahahahhaa. sAxsKy, that's fantastic!


----------



## DennyCrane

f/5.6
1/250 second
ISO 100
210mm


----------



## ottor

Canon 450D

Exposure 1/80
f/5.6
27mm
ISO 800
On Camera Flash fired


----------



## Dao

Canon 40D F/2 1/125 ISO800


----------



## jensgt

Hi everybody!  I loved reading and viewing this thread last night!  Honestly I have had my SLR since June but really just now starting to learn how to use it properly.  I am taking a class this spring so I am really excited.  I really have not taken any super pictures yet with the SLR so I will share a few of my favorites I took with my last camera, Sony DSC H50...gave it to my sister when I got my SLR, but it was a GREAT point and shoot!  All my favorite pictures were these ones I took at the Columbus Zoo...and I probably have one or two decent ones from my SLR.

DSC-H50































And from my Sony Alpha A300


----------



## newb

Well, mine deffinitly arent of the same quality as most of these pictures. But, Ill post what I have. (Least favorite to favorite)

All shot with a D5000





Shutter Priority
1/60
f/5.6
ISO 2500 (Ouch!)
200mm





Aperture Priority
1/80
f/4.5
ISO 400
90mm

I didnt realize how far off level the roof line was until the next morning. It was a long nite before I got to take this one lol.




Full Manual
3 Sec.
f/5.6
ISO 800
55mm


----------



## Heck

D300 Sigma Lens 18 - 50 hms micro 
18mm at f 2.8
1/3200
late afternoon on a sunny clear day.






D300 70-200mm 2.8
f/2.8 @ 180 mm
1/1250
same day as above


----------



## robertwsimpson

Camera:	Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Exposure:	1.3
Aperture:	f/8.0
Focal Length:	18 mm
ISO Speed:	200

18-55 kit lens


----------



## golfman44

ottor said:


> Canon 450D
> 
> Exposure 1/80
> f/5.6
> 27mm
> ISO 800
> On Camera Flash fired



sent this picture to my uncle overseas, hope you don't mind


----------



## GeneralBenson

From Joshua Tree NP last week.






Pentax K10d
Pentax 16-50/2.8
1hr at f/8, ISO400, 22mm


----------



## ottor

golfman44 said:


> ottor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 450D
> 
> Exposure 1/80
> f/5.6
> 27mm
> ISO 800
> On Camera Flash fired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent this picture to my uncle overseas, hope you don't mind
Click to expand...

 
Not at all.... I hope he enjoys it.. 

Rick


----------



## ottor

GeneralBenson said:


> From Joshua Tree NP last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax K10d
> Pentax 16-50/2.8
> 1hr at f/8, ISO400, 22mm


 
Boy, do I miss Joshua Tree ...... "MANY" wonderful camping trips there..

Great picture.. !

tks,

r


----------



## GeneralBenson

ottor said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Joshua Tree NP last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax K10d
> Pentax 16-50/2.8
> 1hr at f/8, ISO400, 22mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, do I miss Joshua Tree ...... "MANY" wonderful camping trips there..
> 
> Great picture.. !
> 
> tks,
> 
> r
Click to expand...


Indeed, it is quite the place!  I lived there for a month last winter, and went back for the week leading up to Thanksgiving.


----------



## DScience

This is still my all time favorite so far. 






Camera: Nikon D90 Exposure: 0.025 sec (1/40) Aperture: f/1.4 Focal Length: 50 mm ISO Speed: 200 Exposure Bias: 0 EV Flash: No Flash


----------



## DScience

GeneralBenson said:


> From Joshua Tree NP last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax K10d
> Pentax 16-50/2.8
> 1hr at f/8, ISO400, 22mm





That is absolutely amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Dao

GeneralBenson said:


> From Joshua Tree NP last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax K10d
> Pentax 16-50/2.8
> 1hr at f/8, ISO400, 22mm



If the dark object on the right is gone, I will give a perfect 10!!!


----------



## GeneralBenson

Dao said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Joshua Tree NP last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax K10d
> Pentax 16-50/2.8
> 1hr at f/8, ISO400, 22mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the dark object on the right is gone, I will give a perfect 10!!!
Click to expand...


Thanks!  I totally agree, but without alot of dynamite/photoshop that black thing isn't going anywhere.  I don't think the National Park system would agree with the dynamite, and I don't want to heavily alter a photo that is about a specific location.  Guess it'll just have to be an 8.5.


----------



## inTempus

Canon 5D2
Av: f/2
Tv: 1/20
ISO:  1600

I used the modeling light of a boom mounted AB400 with barn doors attached to illuminate only the boxes.


----------



## Nikkor

Garbz said:


> I love the idea of this thread. So I'll add some photos with nasty combinations that I am very happy with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D200
> Nikkor Ai-S 50mm f/1.2 (this is quite possibly the least sharp lens ever made seriously it has more CA than a lensbaby)
> no flash, dark room
> 1/60th @ f/2.8, ISO200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for it?
> Canon Powershot SD850 IS
> Can't remember the lens on this P&S but it's 17.3mm
> 1/1000th @ f/5.8, ISO 80


 

I tell you what, my Canon Powershot SD750 took some sexy pictures! Some that can put my SLR to shame.


----------



## Nikkor

KalaMarie said:


> These days I've been playing around with white balance, desaturation and less clarity. I find that I like editing the photo as much as taking it.


 

Oh my goodness.
Oh my goodness.
Oh my goodness.

Is that all you did? Desat and WB? Suh-weet. Please allow me to steal these ideas. I've been trying to achieve this look for a few weeks now. I love it. 

:clapping:


----------



## itznfb

I don't post photos often... and I actually think I already posted this somewhere....






D300s, 70-200@200mm f/4, ISO800, 1/400sec
no cropping
sharpened in capturenx2


----------



## rufus5150

I'll probably hate this in 6 months, but I'm enamored with it right now...


----------



## camz

Who said not to shoot portraits at 28mm? LOL. Well the client's mom really liked this one even with the distortion b/c it's "so her!". You just never know on what they choose.

5D Classic
24-70 2.8L @ 28mm
f16   1/250   Manual Mode
580 EX II Camera left @1/8th output (Softbox 24in)
Pocket Wizard Flex TT5 x2

btw anybody try octoboxes? I do prefer their rounder catchlights however functionality wise wonder if there's an advantage?


----------



## snowbear0924

I've been lurking for a while.  This one got third place in the local County Fair last year.  I'm not that good, yet, but get lucky once in a while.





Cell phone camera.


----------



## Brieff

3 photos combined, no EXIF-data... my gimp didn't respond and this is a screen capture..






*Camera:* *Canon EOS 450D* *Exposure:* *0.001 sec (1/2000)* *Aperture:* *f/1.8* *Focal Length:* *50 mm* *ISO Speed:*                         400*Exposure Mode:*                         Manual                                                                   *White Balance:*                         Auto






*Camera:* *Canon EOS 450D* *Exposure:* *0.001 sec (1/2000)* *Aperture:* *f/1.8* *Focal Length:* *50 mm**Exposure Mode:*                         Manual                                                                   *White Balance:*                         Autowith flash





*Camera:* *Canon EOS 450D* *Exposure:* *0.002 sec (1/640)* *Aperture:* *f/4.0* *Focal Length:* *70 mm* *ISO Speed:*                         200


*Exposure Mode:*                         Manual                                                                   *White Balance:*                         Auto
 few selfies...

so normally I shoot manually and try to still the movement.. Not always, but very often. I have some with longer exposure (few seconds etc...) but those are just experiments and they rarely look good to me.. ;D I have to practice that more.

.. And sometimes I feel like I edit my photos too much... It's just too fun 
The first is edited with gimp and the others with Lightroom... I'm moving towards Photoshop little by little.. I used GIMP so many years that it's just the easiest way... I really should open Photoshop more often.. ;__; I'm just too lazy..


----------



## GeneralBenson

inTempus said:


> Canon 5D2
> Av: f/2
> Tv: 1/20
> ISO:  1600
> 
> I used the modeling light of a boom mounted AB400 with barn doors attached to illuminate only the boxes.



I like this a lot. I printed it up an shook it, but I couldn't tell what any of the gifts are.  

I kind of feel that with such a strong sense of symmetry, that I would like the tree to also be centered.  But I'm not sure, it might be too much symmetry that way.


----------



## inTempus

Yeah, I think the tree being centered might have been too much.  I eye balled it several different ways before settling on this composition.  Who knows, maybe centered would have looked cool too.  <shrug>

I don't even know what's in them!  They are real presents I grabbed from under our tree.  I think they're for my son though, I don't think I've gotten anything yet.  Probably because I ask for silly expensive things camera related.


----------



## pvdnh

Hey everyone! I'm new-- this is my first post and thought it would be fitting to chime in here. After seeing some discussions about the new Nikon d3000/d5000 and their weaknesses, I thought I would share a photo I have taken on the d3000. This camera is known for some problems that it has with noise and poor low-light capabilities, but I feel that it is completely capable of handling anything that a beginner to intermediate photographer can throw at it. 

I myself am not a beginner but am a broke college student that couldn't afford to throw the money to a d90, and decided that a d3000 can handle what I like to do with my cameras- I don't need a ton of bells and whistles- just something that can capture images and make me happy  I was able to print this image at 20x30" and am completely happy with the results- even better than any print I was able to make of the same size with my d70 that I've had for the last five years.

This doesn't stand up to some of the images in this thread but I hope you enjoy it!






ISO 100 13" at f/8


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Dao

bentcountershaft said:


>




now .. I feel dizzy ...


----------



## GeneralBenson

inTempus said:


> Yeah, I think the tree being centered might have been too much.  I eye balled it several different ways before settling on this composition.  Who knows, maybe centered would have looked cool too.  <shrug>
> 
> I don't even know what's in them!  They are real presents I grabbed from under our tree.  I think they're for my son though, I don't think I've gotten anything yet.  Probably because I ask for silly expensive things camera related.



Please, like you need more camera stuff!!  :lmao:  Did you get that MkIV yet?


----------



## rufus5150

> Please, like you need more camera stuff!!



Photography is an 'always N+1' activity.


----------



## Plato

Marathon Man


----------



## GeneralBenson

rufus5150 said:


> Please, like you need more camera stuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Photography is an 'always N+1' activity.
Click to expand...


Yeah it is!


----------



## epp_b

Loving the D90...





ISO 3200, 1/50th, 18mm, f/3.5






ISO 100, 134 seconds, 18mm, f/16






ISO 320, 1/100, 50mm, f/3.2


----------



## inTempus

Great shots man!


----------



## inTempus




----------



## bentcountershaft

I had posted this in another thread but it's one of my favorites so I'll throw it in here as well.


----------



## GeneralBenson

Sweet.  This thread is going again!  I've got some stuff for it.  The Spot climbing gym, here in Boulder, CO, threw an awesome pro invitational bouldering competition this past weekend called the battle In The Bubble, and they had me shoot it for them.  Here are a few shots from that.  More on my blog if people want to see them.   

These all were lit with an Elinchrom BXRi 500 with a 90 degree reflector of mine, and a whole butt load of every different color of hot light from the video  production group.  






Pentax K-7
Pentax DA* 50-135/2.8 at 65mm
1/160th at f/4, ISO 400







Pentax K-7
Pentax DA* 50-135/2.8 at 85mm
1/160th at f/2.8, ISO 200







Pentax K20d
Pentax DA 14/2.8 at 14mm
1/40th at f/4.5, ISO 500







Pentax K-7
Pentax DA* 50-135/2.8 at 75mm
1/160 at f/2.8, ISO 200


----------



## ghache

grafxman said:


> I drove from Jacksonville FL to the Riverbanks Zoo in Columbia SC to photograph the zoo. It's a terrific zoo BTW. I was standing inside the gorilla viewing area looking out at the grassy area in front of me when I glanced to my left and this scene appeared as if by magic. I don't know who the guy is but it looked like he was engaged in psychotherapy with the gorilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 50D, Canon Lens EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM at 70mm, ISO 3200, 1/60, 8.0, manual exposure


 

animals are so misterious, too bad he is being glass walls.
the man probably think how amazing that creature is.


----------



## ghache

*Camera:**Nikon D60**Exposure:**0.006 sec (1/160)**Aperture:**f/5.3**Focal Length:**46 mm**ISO Speed:*100


----------



## ghache

*Exposure:**0.003 sec (1/400)**Aperture:**f/8.0**Focal Length:**50 mm**ISO Speed:*200


after a ruff night partying, i slept at one of my friend appartment...this is what i took out of my pockets before passing out.


----------



## ghache

*Exposure:**0.003 sec (1/400)**Aperture:**f/11.0**Focal Length:**18 mm**ISO Speed:*400


----------



## ghache

*Camera:**Nikon D60**Exposure:**0.2 sec (1/5)**Aperture:**f/13.0**Focal Length:**35 mm**ISO Speed:*100


----------



## ghache

*Camera:**Nikon D90**Exposure:**0.017 sec (1/60)**Aperture:**f/7.1**Focal Length:**18 mm**ISO Speed:*200


----------



## GeneralBenson

Great shot, inTempus.  You've really got that old school look down!


----------



## inov8ter

ghache said:


> grafxman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drove from Jacksonville FL to the Riverbanks Zoo in Columbia SC to photograph the zoo. It's a terrific zoo BTW. I was standing inside the gorilla viewing area looking out at the grassy area in front of me when I glanced to my left and this scene appeared as if by magic. I don't know who the guy is but it looked like he was engaged in psychotherapy with the gorilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 50D, Canon Lens EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM at 70mm, ISO 3200, 1/60, 8.0, manual exposure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animals are so misterious, too bad he is being glass walls.
> the man probably think how amazing that creature is.
Click to expand...


That is kind of a sad image if you look at it like the gorilla is sad that he has had his freedom taken away and is just sitting there waiting for it to all be over and is jealous of the man.


----------



## rjackson02

Nikon D60
Exposure 1/40
F-stop f/14
ISO 100





Nikon D60
Exposure 1/250
F-stop f/22
ISO 200


----------



## Seekwence

Nikon d3000
10 sec
f/6.3
ISO 200
F


----------



## Dao

EOS 40D
17mm
1/30
f/2.8
iso 320


----------



## djacobox372

Here's a mix: film, digital, large, medium and small format:

Nikon F, 50mm f1.2 ais nikkor, Tmax 400







Mamiya 645, 80mm f2.8, fujichrome provia 100 (scan came out a little blurry, slide is sharp)







Graflex Speed Graphic 4x5, 135mm Optar 5.6 @ f8, tmax 400






Nikon D700, 600mm f5.6 ais ed Nikkor


----------



## epatsellis

I'll play, I'm looking to avoid work this morning, while packing for a location shoot tomorrow morning.

Flying squarely in the face of you need the newest, bestest, brand new Nikon DXXX or Canon 1DmkX, all these images are shot with "legacy" photo equipment. In fact, I don't own a single piece of equipment newer than about 5 or 6 years old. (and many, many far older)






Hassy 500EL/150 C Sonnar, Kodak 160VC, self processed, scanned with a Fuji Frontier S2000 scanner






Sinar P 4x5, 210 Symmar-S, Tmax 100 film






Kodak SLR/N, Sigma 14mm 3.5, shot nearly wide open, a grab shot as I was running to the car to avoid a torrential thunderstorm about 5 seconds out.






Fuji S2, Nikon 55 3.5 Micro Nikkor, available light (Amish Home)







Nikon F3/MD4, 300mm f4 EDIF, Fuji 160S, scanned on Fuji Frontier S2000






Sinar P 4x5, 180 Symmar-S, Dicomed FieldPro Scanning back, composite of 2 images). Original file is 6,000x7200, downsizing and JPG just kills the detail.


----------



## epp_b

D40 + kit lens.


----------



## Idahophoto

Canon 50D and my awesome Tamron 17-50/2.8. I just love that lens! Also used my trusty Sekonic 758DR Meter. No flash 
Exposure: 1/1250 sec at f/4.0 
ISO: 125 
Focal Length: 28mm


----------



## rufus5150




----------



## tsblo

A recent shot for a natural hair dye, with a modern flare.

1/160
F4
Sigma 120-300 f2.8
ISO 250
D300s


----------



## graecyn

Eeeeebil kitteh. The focus is off, which REALLY bummed me out. But... she's still such an evil looking cat. lol


----------



## mishele




----------



## DennyCrane

Forgot about this thread...






f/11
1/200 second
ISO-200
250mm


----------



## mishele

DennyCrane said:


> Forgot about this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/11
> 1/200 second
> ISO-200
> 250mm




Very cool.......someone should start a best of the summer thread.....


----------



## inTempus

epp_b said:


> D40 + kit lens.


Man, that's uber cool.  You always blow me away with your shots man, nicely done!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Taken with all Nikon goodies.  Im a label-whore..... so what?  

Nikon D300s
Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8G ED-IF AF-S VR
Nikon 4804 R1 Wireless Close-Up Speedlight 

1/100 @ f9 ISO 640





1/160 @ f16 ISO 640


----------



## inTempus

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Taken with all Nikon goodies.  Im a label-whore..... so what?


Great shots.  I really like the first one, the B&W really works well with it.


----------



## Idahophoto

DennyCrane said:


> Forgot about this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/11
> 1/200 second
> ISO-200
> 250mm



Awesome shot


----------



## somedesignerguy

Hope I can join the fun, despite being a new guy around here. :mrgreen:

I absolutely love my Canon 135L.





*Canon 50D
135mm f/2.0L
f/2.0 @ 1/640
ISO 100*


----------



## robertwsimpson

Camera	Canon EOS 50D
Exposure	0.004 sec (1/250)
Aperture	f/4.0
Focal Length	200 mm
ISO Speed	200


----------



## SrBiscuit

D1x
50mm
f/3.5
1/500


----------



## DennyCrane

f/14
1/500
ISO-200
250mm


----------



## orb9220

Well new here to this forum. Mostly on flickr.
But just started getting back out with an old D200 setup.




Locked Grapes of Wrought by orb9220, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/orb9220/4936366768/
And just learning and reading in this forum.
.


----------



## Fifthphotography

Ok lets see,

This was taken with Nikon D90 + 50mm f/1.4G with a sb-600 in a softbox camera left. Id like to do this again but with some more lighting equipment, costumes, props and such. But hey we had fun.



Group Shots-12

Nikon D90 + 50mm f/1.4G lit with a flash light



The Cutest Frog Ever.

Nikon D90 + 50mm f/1.4G with a sb-600 in a softbox camera left




Nikon D40 50mm f/1.4G with a sb-600 in a softbox camera left.



Old old town
Dog Tired


----------



## wesd

Wes


----------



## wesd

it comes out closer to the original image if i let the program use dupe images but i don't think it looks professional to have 15 of the same image in one mosaic.
Wes


----------



## bmlobo

www.pictureclic.blogspot.com


----------



## epp_b

>


Actually, I think the lighting is good the way it is.  My only nitpick about this photo is that the guy on the ground doesn't have enough expression.  I would have liked to see both hands on the gun with his legs stretched out a little more.





D90 w/ 18-55 kit


----------



## LittleMike

My contribution:






Canon 5D mkII
24-105 f/4L @ 24mm
f/22
ISO 200
1/3 sec
Natural light


----------



## Dominantly

D90 55-200 sb-600 bounced




Same




D90 55-200 SB600 fired into umbrella


----------



## DennyCrane

f/11
1/640
ISO-200
194mm
Flash


----------



## mrshaleyberg

epp_b said:


> D40 + kit lens.



I am really digging this! Amazing!


----------



## KalaMarie




----------



## epp_b

> I am really digging this! Amazing!


Thanks, it's my favourite from the event.


----------



## DennyCrane

f/11
1/500
ISO-200
250mm


----------



## ottor




----------



## cfusionpm

Touchdown Vaqueros!

EOS 7D
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
ISO 3200
1/400 sec at f/2.8


----------



## kkart

Here are a few for ya all, all shot on my Sony a550





Shot using my Minolta 18-200 DT lens





Shot using my Tamron 200-400 mm lens, my regular wildlife/Animal/Birding lens, and I am really in love with it!





Again shot with my Tamron 200-400mm


----------



## DennyCrane

f/11
1/640
ISO-200
250mm
flash


----------



## Josh66

Wow, I had to dig pretty deep to find the good ones, lol.

Here are 3 of my favorites:













The upper right corner on the one of the .44 bugs the **** out of me.  It's fixed on the copy I have on my computer, I just never uploaded the new one to Flickr...

(That last one was all in camera.)


----------



## mrmacedonian

What an incredible thread! Such an inspiration. I hope to eventually produce photographs worthy of posting here. That's all, just wanted to let you all know how great these are 

Keep them coming!


----------



## pdq5oh

Hummingbird: Canon T2 Tamron 70-200 70mm f 5.6 1/80 iso 400 EX 580 II  Wheel Shot: Canon T2 Tamron 10-24 20mm f8 1/640 iso 400 
Corner: Canon T2 Tamron 70-200 200mm f4 1/640 iso 400


----------



## benjikan

Gorgeous Images!


----------



## Mecal

kkart said:


> Here are a few for ya all, all shot on my Sony a550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot using my Minolta 18-200 DT lens



awesome!  :thumbup:


----------



## epp_b

I really like that one, too.  It's very National Geographic-esque; crisp, dramatic, well-timed and accurate.

Did you use a grad ND for that?


----------



## DennyCrane

f/8
1/160
ISO-200
300mm


----------



## epp_b

Wow, time to update this thread...

One for Autumn...




D90 + 35/1.8


One for Winter...






And a few others...




D40 + Tokina 11-16




D40 + Tokina 11-16




D90 + 55-200 VR


----------



## epatsellis

Shot with a D2Hs and an EDIF AF 300 f4, wide open.


----------



## Tangentabacus

My modest contributions to this thread:






Canon Rebel XTi 50mm F/1.8II, F/1.8, 1/180th, ISO 400, 480EX flash pointed at wall beside him.






50mm F/1.8II, F/11, 1/2500th, ISO 100






Kit 18-55, F/8, 30sec, ISO 100






50mm F/1.8II, F/1.8, 1/640th, ISO 100






70-300 IS USM, F/5.6, 1/1000th, ISO 800


----------



## AmberNikol

inTempus said:


> joemc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D700 and the Nikkor 70-200 vr f/2.8 lens... No masking..effect made in camera taken about noon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one blows me away too.  Great composition and lighting.  The colors rock.
Click to expand...



Me too! I LOVE LOVE LOVE this picture. It's amazing. I would LOVE this picture hanging in my living room! haha


----------



## lyonsroar

Canon Rebel XS
0.005 sec (1/200)
f/8.0
50 mm
OCF




Lily B&amp;W by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## in00b

lyonsroar said:


> Canon Rebel XS
> 0.005 sec (1/200)
> f/8.0
> 50 mm
> OCF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily B&amp;W by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr



Nicely done , 
impressive since it was made with the Xs


----------



## lyonsroar

in00b said:


> Nicely done ,
> impressive since it was made with the Xs


 
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

'tis not about the tool, but rather how you use it...:er:


Canon Rebel XS
f/9
50mm
1/200
100 ISO





IMG_9014_1 by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## shortpballer

Pictures:


----------



## GeneralBenson

Something I shot a few weeks back for a yoga teacher in New England. More here on the blog.






Pentax K-5 w/ Pentax DA* 200mm f/2.8
1/1250th @ f/2.8; iso 80


----------

